# First trip in a month



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I hit the ramp(Alabama Waters) at midnite Fri. to a Easterly wind that after a few hours layed down to nothing. The results weren't to bad. The biggest fish went little over 6 with sevral between 4 and 5 the rest were just average. From the looks of thing on this board nobodies going or they have moved to the other board 

R.I.P. Rookie We'll Miss You


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice catch! Thanks for showing the picts.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice mess! Haven't been seeing many boats out. Some of my favorite spots have (or had?) booms in the way. Now I'm chasing an electrical problem, but hopefully will have it sorted out soon! Those pics. have me re-motivated! Thanks!


----------



## bama1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks like that will take up a few slots in the freezer. 
Nice job.


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

I've been going pretty regular and limiting out. I'm not getting small or big fish...just 16-20 inch fish. Seeing plenty of people floundering this summer too, but maybe it will slow down now that they can fish in the gulf.


----------



## P8NTMIKE (Mar 31, 2008)

Them's some nice flounders! Yum yum.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

dang!


----------



## Chill-N-Grill (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I haven't been and just sold my Scout boat. So now I'm waiting on a little cooler weather to finish the new boat.

Nice trip.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Have you ever tried around Johnson Beach/ Perdido Key area?


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

sure very nice batch of em !


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice mess of fish!! Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

OP-FOR said:


> Have you ever tried around Johnson Beach/ Perdido Key area?


Never been that far East. I have Gigged a few In Little Lagoon and Fort Morgan.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

were you in a boat or just walking


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Boat The only way to go


----------

